# Schwinn '58 deluxe racer headlight help



## rennfaron (Aug 12, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea what headlight was used on the late 50s deluxe racer? The ad image and catalog both state that the deluxe racer comes equipped with a "chrome headlight," however I have not come across one image of the deluxe racer with a headlight still on the bike. Images of deluxe racers aren't that easy to come by in general. 

I assumed it was a miller headlight, but looking closer at the catalog and ad there is no generator in the image, which makes me think it is a battery powered light. Yes, I know, they might have not drawn in the generator, but usually they have them in there when it is there. Also, the shape of the profile looks very similar to the battery powered delta chrome ball light that came on the corvettes during those same years, and does not look like the miller headlight shape. Attached is an ad for the '58 racer plus a catalog image of the ladies version in '57. Both show the same light but different mounting types. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2019)

IMO, it looks like the Delta is the correct pick.


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 13, 2019)

I have scavenged a couple "Pumpkin" headlights off Schwinn Lightweights...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2019)

I've looked high and low and cannot find a 50's Racer with a factory issued light still attached. The shape of the catalog images look spot on for the Delta. 

I have only two bikes that actually had the light still attached. A 1955 girls Corvette and a 1958 Corvette. Both have the Delta and the girls has the long stem mounting bracket.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 13, 2019)

Great pics for reference!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 13, 2019)

The Delta script is correct.


----------

